# Surefire Saint Minimus Question



## Croyde (Jan 28, 2010)

Please can someone confirm whether or not you can run the Minimus from a rechargeable CR123 cell. I believe that it is OK to do so but would like to check to be sure.
 
Thank you


----------



## zemmo (Jan 28, 2010)

Croyde said:


> Please can someone confirm whether or not you can run the Minimus from a rechargeable CR123 cell. I believe that it is OK to do so but would like to check to be sure.
> 
> Thank you



I've been using AW RCRs with no problem.


----------



## Croyde (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent, I thought it would be OK but wanted to double check as I am checking for a friend.

Thank you.


----------



## crizyal (Feb 6, 2010)

I just placed a call into Surefire customer service yesterday with this exact question. I was told that there is only a boost (no buck) circuit in the Saint which is the same as the Saint Minimus. While the light may run for a time on RCR123s (4.2V max), it most certainly will damage the circuit in time. I was told that they have had a few of these damaged from the use of rechargeables already and they canNOT recommend them. I am sure that they would repair them under warranty if you fail to mention you were using rechargeables. It is just not my style to be dishonest and misleading. I choose to use the unit with standard cr123 primaries as instructed in manual.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Croyde (Feb 8, 2010)

Many thanks for the update.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 9, 2010)

Not aware of too many SF's that run on rcr123's very well.

Correct me if I'm wrong as I'd love to use my E2L more!


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

If you have the KL1 version of the E2L (it will say on the bezel) then it supports a voltage range of 3-9v. Otherwise, use 17670's.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 9, 2010)

carrot said:


> If you have the KL1 version of the E2L (it will say on the bezel) then it supports a voltage range of 3-9v. Otherwise, use 17670's.


 

KX2... It'll run properly on a 4.2v rechargable? Thought the E2L wasn't recommended for single cell use?


----------



## dradee1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Could you charge your RCR123 batts and use them for a bit in something else untill the voltage is down around 3.5 volts?


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

Buck91 said:


> KX2... It'll run properly on a 4.2v rechargable? Thought the E2L wasn't recommended for single cell use?


I have the single stage KX2 and I just tested it on an RCR123. Seems to work fine, cannot advise as to long term use.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 9, 2010)

It wont lit on 1 CR123, but will on 1xRCR
4.2<6V so it should be ok


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> It wont lit on 1 CR123, but will on 1xRCR
> 4.2<6V so it should be ok


Which means it shouldn't kill an RCR...


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup, either the protection will kick in or the light will refuse to light up


----------



## mikespike2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Buck91 said:


> Not aware of too many SF's that run on rcr123's very well.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong as I'd love to use my E2L more!



I use the tenergy RCR 3.0vs in the e1b with no issues. Use 2x of these in a P60L with no issues. U2 doesn't work with them so I use primaries. Will test with a saint minimus when I receive it in a few days.


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 10, 2010)

dradee1 said:


> Could you charge your RCR123 batts and use them for a bit in something else untill the voltage is down around 3.5 volts?


 
When RCR123's get to about 3.6v they are empty and when they get to 3.5v they are over discharged.....


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 12, 2010)

For me, I would just use standard 123 primaries, because I'm too honest to lie to Surefire if I fried the circuit.


----------



## JBA (Apr 2, 2014)

So I picked up a used Minimus and it finally arrived today. I swapped out the included Surefire battery and tried to swap in my Tenergy rechargeable but it wouldn't fit. They work fine on my Surefire U2, E1B, and a Streamlight headlamp but not the Minimus. What gives? I'll buy the Surefire rechargeable setup if I have to but I have quite a few of the Tenergy rechargeable's as well as two chargers and would prefer to use what I have and not spend more money if I don't have to. Help!


----------



## JBA (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone?


----------

